
Linus Torvalds Responds To Microsoft Patent Claims -- Linus Torvalds -- InformationWeek - brett
http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=199600443
======
mattjaynes
Great response from Linus. A textbook example of FUD [Fear, Uncertainty,
Doubt].

_Here's the positive:_

The lame CIO's who believe the Microsoft FUD about linux and decide to go with
Windows as their platform will inevitably have a brain-drain of their A-level
coders. Once the A-level coders are gone, it's all down hill from there. Their
code-base will turn into a Huge Ball of Mud, everything will slow to a crawl
and their competitors will eat their lunch. Natural selection! Darwinism at
work in the wilds of Corporate America!

